# Gas Can Spout



## Graybeard (Jul 3, 2017)

The newer gas can spouts are a PIA. Today when filling the chain saw I pulled down on the spout to engage it and was met with a spray of air and gas as the can vented. My older cans have a vent on them and a very simple spout that you tip and pour. I see there are aftermarket spouts like the older style but wonder how you can be sure of the size. I doubt there's much of a standard out there. Anyone got any tips?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2017)

You can still find the old style cans here and there brand new. I bought one locally just a month ago. If you stop by I've got a couple you could have...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2017)

I buy every old Chilton can that I can find just for the spouts! The new cans are mandated buy the government because they are supposed to be safer or environmentally friendly or some crap like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 3, 2017)

And my wife asks why I need several extra cans not yet used...
Good to know you're not alone.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2017)

If you do find the old style spout, one that fits, they typically want as much for the spout as you used to pay for the gas can! And, yes most are a standard size, although I've encountered a few with slight differences in the threads. Still worked, but they are a little tougher to screw the spout on. There's been an ad circulating frequently on Facebook of late for them, but the spout is $15, then they want $10 - $12 to ship it. 

As for cause for the stupidity we are forced to endure in that respect. It was brought upon us all by some drunk trying to throw gas on a fire, with the gas can, and the flames chased the source of the fuel back to the can, which then exploded. The ensuing lawsuit brought by the moron's attorney, because gas can spouts allowed STUPID PEOPLE to be STUPID, bankrupted the blow mold company that manufactured most gas cans available in this country at the time. And, prompted federal guidelines for gas can spouts that don't allow STUPID PEOPLE to be STUPID!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 7, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> You can still find the old style cans here and there brand new. I bought one locally just a month ago. If you stop by I've got a couple you could have...



I may just take you up on that when we get together later. Thanks.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 12, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> If you do find the old style spout, one that fits, they typically want as much for the spout as you used to pay for the gas can! And, yes most are a standard size, although I've encountered a few with slight differences in the threads. Still worked, but they are a little tougher to screw the spout on. There's been an ad circulating frequently on Facebook of late for them, but the spout is $15, then they want $10 - $12 to ship it.
> 
> As for cause for the stupidity we are forced to endure in that respect. It was brought upon us all by some drunk trying to throw gas on a fire, with the gas can, and the flames chased the source of the fuel back to the can, which then exploded. The ensuing lawsuit brought by the moron's attorney, because gas can spouts allowed STUPID PEOPLE to be STUPID, bankrupted the blow mold company that manufactured most gas cans available in this country at the time. And, prompted federal guidelines for gas can spouts that don't allow STUPID PEOPLE to be STUPID!




@rocky1 ... Is there anything that you don't know!??!


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 12, 2017)

Then there's this: 




Worth a try, think I'll cut off the excess white too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 12, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> If you do find the old style spout, one that fits, they typically want as much for the spout as you used to pay for the gas can! And, yes most are a standard size, although I've encountered a few with slight differences in the threads. Still worked, but they are a little tougher to screw the spout on. There's been an ad circulating frequently on Facebook of late for them, but the spout is $15, then they want $10 - $12 to ship it.
> 
> As for cause for the stupidity we are forced to endure in that respect. It was brought upon us all by some drunk trying to throw gas on a fire, with the gas can, and the flames chased the source of the fuel back to the can, which then exploded. The ensuing lawsuit brought by the moron's attorney, because gas can spouts allowed STUPID PEOPLE to be STUPID, bankrupted the blow mold company that manufactured most gas cans available in this country at the time. And, prompted federal guidelines for gas can spouts that don't allow STUPID PEOPLE to be STUPID!




Oh they will find a way...


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> @rocky1 ... Is there anything that you don't know!??!



My father enlightened me! He despises the cans more than most of us, and saw a report on the lawsuit on TV somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Oh they will find a way...



Well yeah... You just screw the ridiculous spout off, and it throws about 5 times as much gas! However... The manufacturer can at that point say, we made it so that it prevented such stupidity, and that individual removed the safety device to prove how stupid he was. Wherein they are no longer liable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 12, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> My father enlightened me! He despises the cans more than most of us, and saw a report on the lawsuit on TV somewhere.



I do not blame him- I always end up smelling like gas or diesel.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah, I've got a few with the vented straight spouts that are just aggravating, especially when you're standing there trying to fill the tractor and have to hold them head high, upside down, with the little ear hooked over the rim of the fuel tank so it opens the vent. 

Then I have a couple that you have to pull the button back, and mash the lever down, and the spout on them is maybe 3 inches long. Came home from ND in a Ford pickup, with a 16 gallon tank, and didn't have gas stops figured out on that small tank for a Sunday afternoon across the Midwest, where they roll the sidewalks in for the weekends in small towns. Was all Wally World had at the time, and they were the only place open at the ridiculous hour I headed out. Actually had to use them, and the neck on the can wasn't long enough to get all the gas in my truck. Barely reached the fill neck. Dumped about half of one can in, dumped half the other can in, then dumped the remaining half of one can into the other, and dumped that in. PITA!! And, yes I smelled like gas for about 250 miles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 19, 2017)

Found a replacement kit at the a big box store for 4.50. Included a vent. Seems to fit ok. Haven't used it yet. https://www.truepowertools.com/products/truepower-replacement-spout-and-vent-kit
Made in China of course, sold by Menards. John Menard, richest man in Wisconsin. Surprise?

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 19, 2017)

That'll do, not a Chilton type but close enough and I like that it bends for pouring too! Price is right also.


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 13, 2017)

Before Blitz went out of business because of CARB regulations, I bought 8 five gallon plastic cans, and a dozen new spouts. I've been offered $40 for a used can at the gas station when I fill them up.
I turned them down. You just can't buy these cans any more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2017)

Same thing happens to me with my Chilton's.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2017)

Old rubbermaid cans where cool to because they had a flexible clear spout that could be bent to avoid spills, like a drinking straw.


----------

